# Sounds of Heresy



## tioneph (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey there. This is a preliminary thread to really gauge what kind of reception this will get and whether this is the place to do it on the forum. My brother, not me, has created a number of music mixes based on the events of the Horus Heresy. So far, he has done the Battle of Istavaan and Dreams of a Warmaster (drawing on the fall of Horus). They are obviously made from others music, and he has no intention of making money from these, simply to share them. They are fantastic atmospheric pieces and really lend themselves to a layed back, closed eyes moment of visualisation. I will only post them depending on whether they are wanted or not. Thanks Tio


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

This sounds interesting.  (I'm not sure if this is the right sub-forum, though.)


----------

